# :::RENIECE GROWTH WITH WEAVE:::



## Anew (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone checked her growth with weave section since its been updated? The one lady who has been growing with weave for 2 yrs 9 mos made my jaw hit the floor. I'm so e-jealous of her


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it allowed to post links of another persons album? I would like to see


----------



## clever (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.reniece.com/HHM_No6.html


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my! She did the darn thing with that women's hair. I would like to know what she is doing to get it like that.


----------



## diamond42377 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's amazing what a good weave can do on some of those weaving pictures. And the hair growth is amazing on the pictures without weave. I wish she was in my area because I would definitely make an appointment. I saved the site though so I might try some of those styles with a stylist locally


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 12, 2008)

Man, that's amazing!!


----------



## babs19 (Nov 12, 2008)

MY GOODNESS her hair is amazing, does anyone no what else is being done apart from the weaves b/c i wanna see some progress like that


----------



## heyfranz (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about treating myself to a visit with her after Christmas.  I will drive to Maryland (not far from NYC) and give a ride to anyone else from this area who wants to go.  I will start a thread in January.


----------



## Anew (Nov 12, 2008)

On her fotki Reniece gives her regimen and lists the products she uses.

I wonder if Breon has a long waiting list also


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 12, 2008)

Ms. Kibibi goes to her.  So does Ms. Jettsetter.  Reniece has a way of making her clients' hair look flawless.  Her technique is crazy.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my word!!!!!  I may need to take a trip!  That could be me in 2 years! 

How often do you have to have an installment done?


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome growth! I so wish I could visit Reniece.....that would be too cool!


----------



## Anew (Nov 12, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Ms. Kibibi goes to her. So does Ms. Jettsetter. Reniece has a way of making her clients' hair look flawless. Her technique is crazy.


 
So jealous right now, wish I lived in the area


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 12, 2008)

*prays for results half that amazing*


----------



## shmmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. And its not just the healthy ends, the thing is, it looks like there is not one strand that is broken! How do you do THAT?


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yea her work is good.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 12, 2008)

Whoa that is amazing. I seriously am thinking about making a trip just to get my hair done. Reniece is fantastic.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 12, 2008)

TaurusAngel said:


> Whoa that is amazing. I seriously am thinking about making a trip just to get my hair done. Reniece is fantastic.



If you go, let me know b/c we are both Memphians and I would love the company.


----------



## Cien (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in awe.

just wow!!!!!!!!! 

**jaw drops**


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ya better call the salon or send her an email because I heard that she wasnt taking anymore new clients or something like that. Like she is booked all the time and doesnt have the space. If so check with Breon too....


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love her client results  Flawless


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 12, 2008)

Her clients hair looks flawless!!!  I'm going to have to try and get an appointment, but I don't want a weave.  Has anyone had her just press their natural hair?  If so, how much does she generally charge for that?


----------



## kandake (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, her hair is FLAWLESS.

ETA:  I didn't read the last few responses.  I guess we all agree that her hair is flawless.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 12, 2008)

i never understand how you properly moisturize your hair when you wear a weave. i dont wear fake hair and one of the reasons is because i would know ow the heck to moisturize.


----------



## Ediese (Nov 12, 2008)

This is great. I knew from the beginning that this is a great protective style. It's got me to great lengths, and I haven't even made two years yet. For me, in about 2.5 years, I should get to waist length from my starting pic in my siggie (which was neck/chin length). I stand by using weaves as a protective style 100%!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never been into weave but i just visited her fotki and her work is amazing!


----------



## Ediese (Nov 12, 2008)

This is the information that she posted about weave care.

HAIR & WEAVE CARE

What is the recommended length of time to wear my weave?

I recommend that you wear your weave no longer than 2 to 3 months.  The weave itself may hold up much longer, but it's really about your hair underneath.

What could happen if I leave my weave in longer than the recommended time?

Your hair underneath could begin to get extremely matted/tangled, which can result in hair loss.

What should I put on my hair underneath the weave?

My favorite moisturizer to use underneath a weave is Lisa Akbari's Moisture Plus.

How often should I shampoo my weave?

Once per week or once every two weeks is fine.  However, your shampooing needs may vary.

Is there a particular shampoo that you recommend for the weave?

My favorite shampoo and conditioner for weaves and natural hair is DHD H20 shampoo and Moisture conditioner. (www.dhdbynatlewis.com) It infuses extreme moisture in the hair.  When using the shampoo, it often feels like the hair is being conditioned!  So by the time you use the conditioner, you hair will have such wonderful "slip".

Is there an easy method to use to shampoo my weave?

It is easy to shampoo your weave while in the shower.  Keep the hair going straight back; that will help minimize or even eliminate tangling.  I recommend using an applicator bottle to mix shampoo and water.  Shake it, then squirt the shampoo suds in between the tracks.  You can do the same with the conditioner.  Rinse VERY thoroughly.


----------



## kandake (Nov 12, 2008)

Did you all look at her other clients?  Simply beautiful.  

I don't like spending money on stylist.  But I would spend big bucks to get these results.


----------



## Napp (Nov 12, 2008)

i love the blunt ends


----------



## Amari (Nov 12, 2008)

Somebody please tell me if they know a stylist that does work like Reniece in Houston,pm me


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 12, 2008)

heyfranz said:


> I'm thinking about treating myself to a visit with her after Christmas. I will drive to Maryland (not far from NYC) and give a ride to anyone else from this area who wants to go. I will start a thread in January.


 
I am from the bronx and man if i had money i will go to her...she did a nice JOB on those girls hair.


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 12, 2008)

Those girls are sooo lucky!! Reniece whatever is it that you are doing....GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Nov 12, 2008)

Amari said:


> Somebody please tell me if they know a stylist that does work like Reniece in Houston,pm me


 
I sent you a pm. Forgot to mention that it will be up to you to take care of your hair underneath the sew-in. The weavologist that I sent you don't necessarily care about healthy hair practices. They just know how to hook up a weave. Try using Reniece's regimen or mine if you like, to care for your hair. It's what I did, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Filmatic (Nov 12, 2008)

Beautiful. I want my hair that smooth.


----------



## missnurselady (Nov 12, 2008)

Dang, ya'll are about to make me go back to my weave. I was trying to wear my own hair for a minute but with progress like that a sister needs to get back in the game!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 12, 2008)

Anew said:


> So jealous right now, wish I lived in the area


 
Neither Ms. Kibibi nor Ms. Jettsetter live in Reniece's area.  They fly to her every few months or so.  THAT'S how good she is.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had my hair done by both Reniece and Breon and I am so happy to have found them.  My one year update is in January and  I can't wait to see.  I hope I have results like her other clients.


----------



## HairBella08 (Nov 12, 2008)

Breon installed my weave and she did an excellent job. It's my first install so I go back on December 6th to get the next install. I'm from FL and I'm willing to travel because *everything else* has not worked for me. I've committed to at least a year and I'll see my next steps after that.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Nov 12, 2008)

Her hair is beautiful.

I be telling people thats another thing that has given my hair growth, Sew In Extensions.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 12, 2008)

wow.... I said in another thread that I was gonna use braids as a protective style this winter but this thread is makingme rethink that


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 12, 2008)

HairJunky08 said:


> Breon installed my weave and she did an excellent job. It's my first install so I go back on December 6th to get the next install. I'm from FL and I'm willing to travel because *everything else* has not worked for me. I've committed to at least a year and I'll see my next steps after that.




Is your install ur avatar pic?


----------



## poookie (Nov 12, 2008)

I really, really, want a reniece weave.

but i really, really, REALLY don't like how she rarely takes on new customers.  what kind of customer service is it to advertise your amazing weave skills, then never take on new customers??


----------



## Ediese (Nov 12, 2008)

poookie said:


> I really, really, want a reniece weave.
> 
> but i really, really, REALLY don't like how she rarely takes on new customers. what kind of customer service is it to advertise your amazing weave skills, then never take on new customers??


 
 Well, she is so good that she just has so many clients, and can't handle the demand. That's probably why she trained her sister to help out. I sure wish I was that skilled because I'd never have to worry about the economy.

ETA: I called a natural hair salon over here to get my hair done back in July, and I was told that the first available appointment would be in January?! I totally understand if someone is good at their craft, they're going to stay busy.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 12, 2008)

poookie said:


> I really, really, want a reniece weave.
> 
> but i really, really, REALLY don't like how she rarely takes on new customers. what kind of customer service is it to advertise your amazing weave skills, then never take on new customers??


 
She told me that she opened up her new client form a few months ago and got so many responses she had to close it like 5 minutes later.  She is in high demand so getting an appointment is difficult, in addition she has a new born and has cut back her hours.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 12, 2008)

poookie said:


> I really, really, want a reniece weave.
> 
> but i really, really, REALLY don't like how she rarely takes on new customers.  what kind of customer service is it to advertise your amazing weave skills, then never take on new customers??



She does one-on-one appointments so she simply can't take on new clients all the time.  Her existing clients receive first dibs on appointments which keeps her schedule full 2-3 months in advance.  When you're in high demand (because of amazing weave skills), what else can you do?


----------



## kandake (Nov 12, 2008)

I just can't get over this.

I am seriously considering flying to MD.  I signed up to be notified when her book opens again.

In the meantime I need to find someone in Chicago that's as good as she is.  Perhaps I want have to spend the extra money.


----------



## poookie (Nov 12, 2008)

aww, she has a baby?  enough said!  i take it back!
duh-- just occured to me, her and breon are the only two people in the world that do those type of weaves (reniece weaves).  clearly their schedules will fill up quickly.


----------



## diligence (Nov 12, 2008)

These pictures are truly impressive!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 12, 2008)

tishee said:


> If you go, let me know b/c we are both Memphians and I would love the company.


I sure will. Spring is a definitely possibility


----------



## shereda (Nov 12, 2008)

She does awesome work but for $320 for a full weave?!?!????? Can't do it Captain.  That's over 1700 a year if you get a weave every two months.....still her work is flawless and the results are bananas. IDK. I guess if I could afford it, I'd go to her


----------



## bluwatersoul (Nov 12, 2008)

ajacks said:


> She told me that she opened up her new client form a few months ago and got so many responses she had to close it like 5 minutes later.  She is in high demand so getting an appointment is difficult, in addition she has a new born and has cut back her hours.



*I snagged one of those appointments when her form was open - I was sitting at the computer WAITING for the time so I could sign up b/c I knew it would be crazy...

I have never had a weave but I am willing to give it a try, and I live in NYC! When setting up the appointment I had a nice, long conversation with Reniece. I haven't trusted anyone in my head for a long time so this will be a trip in more ways than one, but I want to see what results I can achieve.  My appt is in January, and I spoke to her in October.*


----------



## Rei (Nov 12, 2008)

idgi. can't you get these results if you get a decent weave while taking care of your hair underneath? I think her weaves are awesome but I just don't see the correlation between her doing the weave and the customer's hair growing. Doesn't that just mean that the customer took good care of their hair while they had the weave in? Unless they went back weekly for shampoo/conditioners etc. 

I'm a newbie to weave, so maybe this answer is really obv to others.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rei said:


> idgi. can't you get these results if you get a decent weave while taking care of your hair underneath? I think her weaves are awesome but I just don't see the correlation between her doing the weave and the customer's hair growing. *Doesn't that just mean that the customer took good care of their hair while they had the weave in?* Unless they went back weekly for shampoo/conditioners etc.
> 
> I'm a newbie to weave, so maybe this answer is really obv to others.



Not necessarily (at the bolded).  She has her methods on relaxing, texlaxing, trimming, etc. It works best when the customer is compliant of course.  I know of this because she helped me grow my hair out to nearly BSL (until I moved).  I would go back periodically for shampoos and treatments while having the weave in. In the past, before going to her I tried to grow my hair out with weaves but I was not successful because the other stylist did not care about the health of my hair underneath.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl, can u share more?  Shampoos? What treatments?  Sorry, I'm nosey.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 13, 2008)

i remember when she had that contest...it was like the greatest thing to happen to weaves since 1b yaky was created. but she is expensive and i am in college...it's not practical to me to spend $200 every 6 weeks or so on my hair. sucks cause i'm so close to her. but i do agree, she does WONDERFUL work.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 13, 2008)

Im not into weaves but those before and after pics are unbelievable. my hair is damaged like some of those ladies and those pics give me hope.

Reneice is doing her thing!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 13, 2008)

shereda said:


> She does awesome work but for $320 for a full weave?!?!????? Can't do it Captain.  That's over 1700 a year if you get a weave every two months.....still her work is flawless and the results are bananas. IDK. I guess if I could afford it, I'd go to her



she's making that chedda..

I wonder if that's 320 plus the hair?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 13, 2008)

Impressive.  She should teach more stylist her technique!

I've noticed that all her clients tend to have such smooth hair from root to tip like they have not one single flyaway.  Do these ladies not have one single broken hair?! wow


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Neither Ms. Kibibi nor Ms. Jettsetter live in Reniece's area. They fly to her every few months or so. THAT'S how good she is.


Oh I know, but where I'm from flying out cost about $400 plus roundtrip to MD. I have family up there, usually stay with my mom when I visit. I just can't afford her prices plus the cost of a round trip ticket


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 13, 2008)

listen.yall wanna pay that money come over here to me...i will hook u up...lol


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2008)

lol @ asummertyme...

For now I'll have to get some half wigs and call it a day


----------



## HairBella08 (Nov 13, 2008)

tishee said:


> Is your install ur avatar pic?


 
No, that is my real hair a few months before the install. It probably looks half decent in the pic, but believe me it is so over processed that when I wet my hair it did absolutely nothing. It wouldn't hold a curl for more than a day and it was breaking so bad. When Breon did my hair, she was so gentle that at times I wondered if she actually had her hands in my hair. I have 4z hair so this was pretty amazing for me.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I have got to give her her props, awesome work... That chic's hair looks great, now that some progress....Hey ladies that go to her chime in with some more product tips please??


----------



## poookie (Nov 13, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> she's making that chedda..
> 
> I wonder if that's 320 plus the hair?



yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair...  and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...*  for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation.  say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair.  and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair.  that's $500 dollars.  for *one* appointment.

no thanks.  i'm in college.  even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.  

considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front.


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 13, 2008)

A very important piece to weaves is taking the weave out correctly (or so I've read here).

Do they do that too or do you have to pay to have them take it out?

I would want a short/bob weave....


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW!!! Amazing!!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 13, 2008)

poookie said:


> yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair...  and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...*  for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation.  say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair.  and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair.  that's $500 dollars.  for *one* appointment.
> 
> no thanks.  i'm in college.  even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.
> 
> considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front.



thats a lot of money. DAMN she's making bank!! sorry just had to say it


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW! That's the hair I want when straightened. It looks so full and healthy!


----------



## naturalgurl (Nov 13, 2008)

poookie said:


> yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair... and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...* for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation. say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair. and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair. that's $500 dollars. for *one* appointment.
> 
> no thanks. i'm in college. even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.
> 
> considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... *you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front*.


 
 You ain't neva lied!


----------



## DayStar (Nov 13, 2008)

she is good but you can grown your hair to your butt for less


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 13, 2008)

poookie said:


> yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair... and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...* for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation. say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair. and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair. that's $500 dollars. for *one* appointment.
> 
> no thanks. i'm in college. even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.
> 
> considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front.


 

I think if you purchase hair of that quality you'd be able to reuse it for your next few installs. I've heard up to a year...so it would be $500 for the initial appt and then the $350 or whatever and take down fee if there is one for the following appt.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I think if you purchase hair of that quality *you'd be able to reuse it for your next few installs*. I've heard up to a year...so it would be $500 for the initial appt and then the $350 or whatever and take down fee if there is one for the following appt.



That's exactly right (at the bolded).  I purchased really good hair from Extensions Plus and the 2 bundles I bought lasted me a whole year!  When she takes your weave down, she also shampoos/conditions and treats the weave, then puts it back in.  When it was time to finally buy new hair again after one year, I only had to buy 1 bundle and she gradually phased out old tracks.

Based on the current rates on her website, the 2nd appointment and all other weave appointments afterward is $260 so it's not the same $350 each time.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> That's exactly right (at the bolded). I purchased really good hair from Extensions Plus and the 2 bundles I bought lasted me a whole year! When she takes your weave down, she also shampoos/conditions and treats the weave, then puts it back in. When it was time to finally buy new hair again after one year, I only had to buy 1 bundle and she gradually phased out old tracks.
> 
> Based on the current rates on her website, the 2nd appointment and all other weave appointments afterward is $260 so it's not the same $350 each time.


 
Not to hijack the thread but...

What kind of hair did you buy? How much did the 2 bundles cost you? The weave in my siggy is my first full one, and I bought Black Diamond Remi, but I really like how it's going so far and I'm thinking about investing in better quality hair to cut down on snarling and shedding. 

TIA


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

poookie said:


> yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair...  and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...*  for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation.  say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair.  and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair.  that's $500 dollars.  for *one* appointment.
> 
> no thanks.  i'm in college.  even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.
> 
> considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front.



It's not even worth it to buy that beauty supply hair anymore.  Yeah, even a couple years ago you could make that crap work but now it tangles beyond belief.  Frankly, you're wasting money on a weave installment if you're gonna buy that cheap stuff.  You'll end up going back to your stylist to either take the weave out in 2 weeks or replace it with different hair because of all of the ridiculous tangling.

And I find that incorrect about "not having a choice" about the hair.  There are brands that she totally does not recommend because of the inferior quality but if somebody cannot afford the Remy hair in the beginning, she will work with most cheaper brands.  It's all about educating the client on what hair is best for their investment - so I can appreciate that


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 13, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Impressive. *She should teach more stylist her technique!*
> 
> I've noticed that all her clients tend to have such smooth hair from root to tip like they have not one single flyaway. Do these ladies not have one single broken hair?! wow


I agree with the bolded....


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but...
> 
> What kind of hair did you buy? How much did the 2 bundles cost you? The weave in my siggy is my first full one, and I bought Black Diamond Remi, but I really like how it's going so far and I'm thinking about investing in better quality hair to cut down on snarling and shedding.
> 
> TIA



I bought the Straight hair from Extensions Plus's Zig-Zag Line.  That's the one that's unprocessed Indian Hair.  At the time (about 2 years ago or so), I paid about $250 for 2 bundles which is about 6 ounces of their ZigZag hair.  Extensions Plus has since gone up on their prices so it's more than that now.

Your hair looks nice in your siggy! I wouldnt've thought it was a weave!  I used Black Diamond a few years back and it was going so well until I got a horrible batch that tangled up something terrible. I've tried Outre Velvet, Goddess Remy, Adorable Hair, Lugos, Bohyme which have all failed me at some point.  EP was really a Godsend for me!

ETA: I think that if the Black Diamond is working for you keep using it unless it gives you problems.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 13, 2008)

Im kinda glad that I have a LF maybe I can braid my hair small and keep them up for like 2 months and wash and condition the braids weekly and stuff and see if I get the same results.....


----------



## Keen (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes she truely knows how to care for hair.


----------



## Anew (Nov 13, 2008)

poookie said:


> yep... 320 + you have to buy your own hair... and she recommends 2 packs of *remi...* for a full head weave application, you're paying $350, and that's just for installation. say you spend another $150 on 2 packs of remi hair. and you don't really have a choice: she says on her website that she REFUSES to install certain brands of yaki on her client's hair. that's $500 dollars. for *one* appointment.
> 
> no thanks. i'm in college. even though i appreciate her hustle, $500 is a LOT of dang money.
> 
> considering she's too busy with her regulars to take on new clients... you're better off lurking at LHCF for free, and buying a lace front.


 
She recommends certain brands, but also less expensives ones like Janet. I usually buy that hair and its no more than $50 for 2 packs


----------



## kurlybella (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm glad i've been able to grow my hair myself using my lace wig and corn rows. same idea but even less stress on ther hair because there technically is none.

you can do this too ladies. as much as we focus on taking care of our hair on this board and doing things that professionals do, trust that you ladies can do this on your own.

no, i'm not hating on renicee. what i'm saying is, if we can make our own products and break down labels to recreated products, then mastering a sew in with healthy care is NOTHING. 

you do the care - cornrows, dc, etc. and find someone else to do a gentle sew in. or teach yourself. sew ins are super easy. the most difficult part is learning how to close the weave at the top.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> I bought the Straight hair from Extensions Plus's Zig-Zag Line. That's the one that's unprocessed Indian Hair. At the time (about 2 years ago or so), I paid about $250 for 2 bundles which is about 6 ounces of their ZigZag hair. Extensions Plus has since gone up on their prices so it's more than that now.
> 
> Your hair looks nice in your siggy! I wouldnt've thought it was a weave! I used Black Diamond a few years back and it was going so well until I got a horrible batch that tangled up something terrible. I've tried Outre Velvet, Goddess Remy, Adorable Hair, Lugos, Bohyme which have all failed me at some point. EP was really a Godsend for me!
> 
> ETA: I think that if the Black Diamond is working for you keep using it unless it gives you problems.


 

Mine is pretty much only tangling in one spot  I was thinking that it's close to being perfect, maybe if I went up a notch or two in quality I'd have an absolute winner. Since I don't have any experience with this, I don't know if what I'm experiencing is normal. I know it's not severe though. I may try the goddess remi next..

Thx!


----------



## simone103 (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to go to Reniece to get weaves regularly. I think the last time I went to her was in November of 2006. She does a great job, but I just got really tired of spending that much money for weaves. I told myself that I have to start learning how to do this myself. A week or two after I got a weave from Reniece, I removed the tracks to take a look at the pattern that my hair was cornrowed in so that I could mimic the same thing. After that, I taught myself how to cornrow. From that point on, I have been doing my own weaves.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 13, 2008)

simone103 said:


> I used to go to Reniece to get weaves regularly. I think the last time I went to her was in November of 2006. She does a great job, but I just got really tired of spending that much money for weaves. I told myself that I have to start learning how to do this myself. A week or two after I got a weave from Reniece, I removed the tracks to take a look at the pattern that my hair was cornrowed in so that I could mimic the same thing. After that, I taught myself how to cornrow. From that point on, I have been doing my own weaves.


That's a smart move, and a great money saver.


----------



## bee (Nov 13, 2008)

simone103 said:


> I used to go to Reniece to get weaves regularly. I think the last time I went to her was in November of 2006. She does a great job, but I just got really tired of spending that much money for weaves. I told myself that I have to start learning how to do this myself. A week or two after I got a weave from Reniece, I removed the tracks to take a look at the pattern that my hair was cornrowed in so that I could mimic the same thing. After that, I taught myself how to cornrow. From that point on, I have been doing my own weaves.



Ok, simone--Give up the goods!  Are the cornrows in some kind of specific design that only a weaveologist can create, or is this something we can truly do at home?  
Not trying to take away from reniece or anything, but for those of us who can't afford the trip or the weave (not that we would get an appointment even if we could), we need to be able to accomplish this style at home.  I don't know about you but my hair did not start to make progress until I took responsibility for my own hair.


It's like her customers sign some kind of disclosure on her technique!  BTW simone, don't leave out the details on the sew-in process.


----------



## kandake (Nov 13, 2008)

ladylady said:


> i'm glad i've been able to grow my hair myself using my lace wig and corn rows. same idea but even less stress on ther hair because there technically is none.
> 
> you can do this too ladies. as much as we focus on taking care of our hair on this board and doing things that professionals do, trust that you ladies can do this on your own.
> 
> ...



You're right, I've always been pretty good at styling my hair and picking up on styling techniques.  I'm sure if I tried I could figure out how to do my own sew-in.  

I guess the issue for me would be my arms cramping and getting tired.  That would make me what to quit midway through the process.

I've seen some youtube videos on sew-in installs.  I think I may check them out again to see if I can get the process down.

Someone else mentioned lace fronts.  I wanted one but I am so terrified of ripping out my hairline.


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 13, 2008)

How do you guys wash and condition the hair?


----------



## kandake (Nov 13, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> How do you guys wash and condition the hair?



I've never had a sew-in but on her website Reniece suggests mixing water and shampoo in an applicator bottle and squirting it on to the cornrowed hair.  Then just thoroughly rinse under the stream of water in the shower.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 13, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Impressive.  She should teach more stylist her technique!
> 
> I've noticed that all her clients tend to have such smooth hair from root to tip like they have not one single flyaway.  Do these ladies not have one single broken hair?! wow



I noticed that too.  I wonder if it's the products she's using - maybe Mizani Thermasmooth.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> *It's not even worth it to buy that beauty supply hair anymore.  Yeah, even a couple years ago you could make that crap work but now it tangles beyond belief.  Frankly, you're wasting money on a weave installment if you're gonna buy that cheap stuf*f.  You'll end up going back to your stylist to either take the weave out in 2 weeks or replace it with different hair because of all of the ridiculous tangling.
> 
> And I find that incorrect about "not having a choice" about the hair.  There are brands that she totally does not recommend because of the inferior quality but if somebody cannot afford the Remy hair in the beginning, she will work with most cheaper brands.  It's all about educating the client on what hair is best for their investment - so I can appreciate that


IA, leave the BSS hair alone.   Look into Wagmans, Halleys Curl, EP, Indique, Belle Noir.   A few of these places are having a sale online.



**kandi** said:


> I've never had a sew-in but on her website Reniece suggests mixing water and shampoo in an applicator bottle and squirting it on to the cornrowed hair.  Then just thoroughly rinse under the stream of water in the shower.


That's what i do.   I also do a deep condition with every wash as well.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like Reniece and will continue to go to her after I reach my hair goal.  Not only does she do a great install she cares about the overall health of the hair, she's a great stylist and she is not scissor happy.  I know it is pricey, but it is only for a short while.  She doesn't want you to stay dependent on the weave, but to grow out and take care of your own hair.  My hair is in the best shape it's been in for awhile since I started going to Reniece.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 13, 2008)

can you tell us what products she uses on you and how she gets the hair sooo smooth??? trhanks!!


----------



## Ediese (Nov 13, 2008)

Rei said:


> idgi. *can't you get these results if you get a decent weave while taking care of your hair underneath?* I think her weaves are awesome but I just don't see the correlation between her doing the weave and the customer's hair growing. Doesn't that just mean that the customer took good care of their hair while they had the weave in? Unless they went back weekly for shampoo/conditioners etc.
> 
> I'm a newbie to weave, so maybe this answer is really obv to others.


 


Flygirl05 said:


> Not necessarily (at the bolded). She has her methods on relaxing, texlaxing, trimming, etc. It works best when the customer is compliant of course. I know of this because she helped me grow my hair out to nearly BSL (until I moved). I would go back periodically for shampoos and treatments while having the weave in. In the past, before going to her I tried to grow my hair out with weaves but I was not successful because the other stylist did not care about the health of my hair underneath.


 
I know alot of people that have been able to grow long, healthy hair with weaves by going to other stylists to get their weaves installed, and taking care of it on their own. So, you're absolutely correct, she isn't necessarily doing anything that we can't do ourselves. If a person can find a stylist to install their weave correctly, and find the time and dedication to take care of their hair themselves (really take care of it), they'll have the same great results. I should know because I've experienced it myself (see siggie). 

Also, I know others members on the board, and friends of mines that have also experienced the same success. You just have to be consistent with your regimen. It's great that she installs great weaves, and people are able to go back to her to get their real hair washed/dc etc, but that's not necessary if they care for it themselves. In these days, that's not something that everyone can afford. It's not that different from the way you take care of your real hair.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 13, 2008)

ebonybelle said:


> she is good but you can grown your hair to your butt for less


 
exactly.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ediese said:


> I know alot of people that have been able to grow long, healthy hair with weaves by going to other stylists to get their weaves installed, and taking care of it on their own. So, you're absolutely correct, she isn't necessarily doing anything that we can't do ourselves. If a person can find a stylist to install their weave correctly, and find the time and dedication to take care of their hair themselves (really take care of it), they'll have the same great results. I should know because I've experienced it myself (see siggie).
> 
> Also, I know others members on the board, and friends of mines that have also experienced the same success. You just have to be consistent with your regimen. It's great that she installs great weaves, and people are able to go back to her to get their real hair washed/dc etc, but that's not necessary if they care for it themselves. In these days, that's not something that everyone can afford. It's not difficult from the way you take care of your real hair.




I've also seen people who NEED to get back in their stylist's chair instead of doing their hair on their own.  So, for every 1 person that does their own hair, there's 10 others that need professional help.  There are only a few DIY heads that I'm impressed with on here.    I don't have the time or the patience to do my own weave, micros, or anything else for that matter - so I'll pay somebody else.

Why do people always try to belittle a person/technique/service when there are fees/rates attached or because there may be people who can DIY?  Just because it's something that you can do yourself, doesn't mean that a person is somehow in the wrong for charging for it in their business.  Next thing you know, people are gonna belittle the job of their gyno and start doing their own pap smears just because you can buy the required tools online.  Sorry I had to go there


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> I've also seen people who NEED to get back in their stylist's chair instead of doing their hair on their own.  So, for every 1 person that does their own hair, there's 10 others that need professional help.  There are only a few DIY heads that I'm impressed with on here.    I don't have the time or the patience to do my own weave, micros, or anything else for that matter - so I'll pay somebody else.
> 
> Why do people always try to belittle a person/technique/service when there are fees/rates attached or because there may be people who can DIY?  Just because it's something that you can do yourself, doesn't mean that a person is somehow in the wrong for charging for it in their business.  Next thing you know, people are gonna *belittle the job of their gyno and start doing their own pap smears *just because you can buy the required tools online.  Sorry I had to go there



I dont know but that was funny to me.  I hope people dont take it that far.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> I've also seen people who NEED to get back in their stylist's chair instead of doing their hair on their own. So, for every 1 person that does their own hair, there's 10 others that need professional help. There are only a few DIY heads that I'm impressed with on here.  I don't have the time or the patience to do my own weave, micros, or anything else for that matter - so I'll pay somebody else.
> 
> Why do people always try to belittle a person/technique/service when there are fees/rates attached or because there may be people who can DIY? Just because it's something that you can do yourself, doesn't mean that a person is somehow in the wrong for charging for it in their business. Next thing you know, people are gonna belittle the job of their gyno and start doing their own pap smears just because you can buy the required tools online. Sorry I had to go there


 Who belittled Reniece? No oneerplexed  Reneice is not the end all be all to healthy hair weavologists. That was the primary reason why others suggested several alternatives. Truth be told a lot of board members  can not afford airfare, the weave, and hotel accomdations to get their hair done by Reneice. No one is trying to rain on her parade and say screw her hustle. Her prices are the avg cost for a weave, at least where Im from ...but getting it done every other month? It can break your pockets if you dont have the funds like that to begin with. Her healthy hair makeovers are incredible, but for folks who cant affrod it I see nothing wrong with at least attempting or suggesting the DIY route or finding an alternative stylist in this thread.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 13, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Who belittled Reniece? No oneerplexed  Reneice is not the end all be all to healthy hair weavologists. That was the primary reason why others suggested several alternatives. Truth be told a lot of board members  can not afford airfare, the weave, and hotel accomdations to get their hair done by Reneice. No one is trying to rain on her parade and say screw her hustle. Her prices are the avg cost for a weave, at least where Im from ...but getting it done every other month? It can break your pockets if you dont have the funds like that to begin with. Her healthy hair makeovers are incredible, but for folks who cant affrod it I see nothing wrong with at least attempting or suggesting the DIY route or finding an alternative stylist in this thread.


I couldn't have said it better!!! Thank you!!


----------



## simone103 (Nov 13, 2008)

bee said:


> Ok, simone--Give up the goods!  Are the cornrows in some kind of specific design that only a weaveologist can create, or is this something we can truly do at home?
> Not trying to take away from reniece or anything, but for those of us who can't afford the trip or the weave (not that we would get an appointment even if we could), we need to be able to accomplish this style at home.  I don't know about you but my hair did not start to make progress until I took responsibility for my own hair.
> 
> 
> It's like her customers sign some kind of disclosure on her technique!  BTW simone, don't leave out the details on the sew-in process.



Ok. This is the sew-in process if you leave some of your hair out; like for example if you leave some of the front of your hair out. The hair is braided vertically in 10-12 braids (like a guy) that are about the width of a pencil. The hair is braided vertically as opposed to horizontally, because it creates a smoother appearance and the weave is less detectable.  A little bit of the edges are left out so that your hair can blend in more with the weave. I remember she would use rubber bands to secure each of the braids and then secure the ends of your braids where your nape is with needle and thread. But, you don't necessarily have to use rubber bands. That's the best way that I can describe it. Honestly, anybody who can cornrow can do this - you don't need to be a weavelogist. 

I have never gotten a relaxer or a wash & set from Reniece. I would just wash my hair at home and go to her to get the weave done to save time. I know that she uses DHD products. I bought the DHD shampoo and conditioner once, and the shampoo stripped my hair but the conditioner is good.


----------



## poookie (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> I've also seen people who NEED to get back in their stylist's chair instead of doing their hair on their own. * So, for every 1 person that does their own hair, there's 10 others that need professional help.*  There are only a few DIY heads that I'm impressed with on here.    I don't have the time or the patience to do my own weave, micros, or anything else for that matter - so I'll pay somebody else.
> 
> Sorry I had to go there



NO... you really didn't.  that was unnecessary.  who are you to say someone else NEEDS to see a stylist?  did it occur to you that the majority of DIYers on here are happy with how their hair looks?  *do you realize how disrespectful that was to a vast majority of the ladies on this board?* 

i'm glad that you found what works for you-- seeing stylists.  i, and the other DIYers have found what works for us.  this wasn't the impress others with your hair board:  this is a long hair care board.  and for many of us, doing our own hair is what'll get us to butt length-- not scissor happy stylists.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Who belittled Reniece? No oneerplexed  Reneice is not the end all be all to healthy hair weavologists. That was the primary reason why others suggested several alternatives. Truth be told a lot of board members  can not afford airfare, the weave, and hotel accomdations to get their hair done by Reneice. No one is trying to rain on her parade and say screw her hustle. Her prices are the avg cost for a weave, at least where Im from ...but getting it done every other month? It can break your pockets if you dont have the funds like that to begin with. Her healthy hair makeovers are incredible, but for folks who cant affrod it I see nothing wrong with at least attempting or suggesting the DIY route or finding an alternative stylist in this thread.



I'm speaking on what I frequently see around here - not just this thread.  To me, it seems that people always imply that things should be cheaper or free just because there are folks that can do/make the same for less or at no cost.  It also reminds me of other threads concerning services, products, "other" hairboards, etc.  JMHO.

Didn't mean to hijack but it's what I've noticed.


----------



## kandake (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG.  What's happening to this thread?!?!?!?!

Ladies, can we please not bicker.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

simone103 said:


> Ok. This is the sew-in process if you leave some of your hair out; like for example if you leave some of the front of your hair out. The hair is braided vertically in 10-12 braids (like a guy) that are about the width of a pencil. The hair is braided vertically as opposed to horizontally, because it creates a smoother appearance and the weave is less detectable.  A little bit of the edges are left out so that your hair can blend in more with the weave. I remember she would use rubber bands to secure each of the braids and then secure the ends of your braids where your nape is with needle and thread. But, you don't necessarily have to use rubber bands. That's the best way that I can describe it. Honestly, anybody who can cornrow can do this - you don't need to be a weavelogist.
> 
> I have never gotten a relaxer or a wash & set from Reniece. I would just wash my hair at home and go to her to get the weave done to save time. I know that she uses DHD products. I bought the DHD shampoo and conditioner once, and the shampoo stripped my hair but the conditioner is good.



She has a variety of braiding patterns, not just vertical ones.  As the hair gets longer, I noticed she used a combination of horizontal, vertical, as well as circular ones on my hair.


----------



## poookie (Nov 13, 2008)

sexyeyes3616 said:


>




ಠ_ಠ

just kidding!!  i just wanted to insert my angry face 

carry on


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> I'm speaking on what I frequently see around here - not just this thread. To me, it seems that people always imply that things should be cheaper or free just because there are folks that can do/make the same for less or at no cost. It also reminds me of other threads concerning services, products, "other" hairboards, etc. JMHO.
> 
> Didn't mean to hijack but it's what I've noticed.


 I've noticed it but didnt see it in this thread. There are some members in this thread who have never heard of her and are naturally going to ask what her prices are, where she is located etc.  And for the few who are interested in being her client they are looking at:
a. a long wait list
b. not being able to scheduled or booked at all

so because of that reason people in this thread where suggesting the DIY route or finding weaveologists in their are that can schedule appointments. Plus someone also explained that it will not be $500 for every visit with Reneice which was a discrepancy in the beginning of this thread. But for folks who live nowhere near her they are looking at a lot more money than that anyway. Regardless its going to be brought up. No one is going to clap and say "great job and great progress Reniece" throughout the entire thread. But none of what I saw was malicious intent or calling her crazy for charging what she charges. Either way she has clients out of the wazoo and potential clients lined up for thousands of miles so it doesnt matter  of how it was supposed to come across 

The only people who neeed to honestly be slapped for chaging rdiculously high prices for no special resaon is Curve salon Im mad a silkiner costs more than a full head weave.


----------



## simone103 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flygirl05 said:


> She has a variety of braiding patterns, not just vertical ones.  As the hair gets longer, I noticed she used a combination of horizontal, vertical, as well as circular ones on my hair.



It's been about two years since I've been to her. But, you're right about the different patterns she uses. I remember the last time I went to her she mentioned that she was going to have use a different pattern on me because my hair was getting longer, but I that's the last time that I went to her. That vertical pattern becomes more challenging the longer the hair gets.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 13, 2008)

simone103 said:


> It's been about two years since I've been to her. But, you're right about the different patterns she uses. I remember the last time I went to her she mentioned that she was going to have use a different pattern on me because my hair was getting longer, but I that's the last time that I went to her. That vertical pattern becomes more challenging the longer the hair gets.


When I got a full sew in done, the stylist said if the person has shoulder length or longer hair he does the behive or half and half.


----------



## LeopardLover77 (Nov 13, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I've noticed it but didnt see it in this thread. There are some members in this thread who have never heard of her and are naturally going to ask what her prices are, where she is located etc.  And for the few who are interested in being her client they are looking at:
> a. a long wait list
> b. not being able to scheduled or booked at all
> 
> ...



Understood.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 14, 2008)

WOOOOOW!! Hopefully that'll be ME one day....**dreaming**


----------



## bellecheveux (Nov 14, 2008)

I love her healthy hair makeovers. Did y'all see her own newest natural hair pics?


----------



## bee (Nov 14, 2008)

@ simone:  Thanks for the response!  One more question:  How does she "close" the hair?  I mean, most of her weaves have a part, where you can see some of the scalp.  It looks so natural.  How do you achieve that look?


----------



## bee (Nov 19, 2008)

Bumping for more tips


----------



## simone103 (Nov 19, 2008)

bee said:


> @ simone:  Thanks for the response!  One more question:  How does she "close" the hair?  I mean, most of her weaves have a part, where you can see some of the scalp.  It looks so natural.  How do you achieve that look?



The best way that I can describe it is section the hair out in the front to middle crown like a horseshoe or rectangle. I think it looks more realistic if your hair in the front is 3" or longer so that it can blend in better with the weave.


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay..I didnt' see this was squashed, so I'll let it be.:


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2008)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Who belittled Reniece? No oneerplexed Reneice is not the end all be all to healthy hair weavologists. That was the primary reason why others suggested several alternatives. Truth be told a lot of board members can not afford airfare, the weave, and hotel accomdations to get their hair done by Reneice. No one is trying to rain on her parade and say screw her hustle. Her prices are the avg cost for a weave, at least where Im from ...but getting it done every other month? It can break your pockets if you dont have the funds like that to begin with. Her healthy hair makeovers are incredible, but *for folks who cant affrod it I see nothing wrong with at least attempting or suggesting the DIY route or finding an alternative stylist in this thread.*


 
THANK YOU.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! So thick and even,I love it!!!!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 19, 2008)

Excellente!! I hope my hair gets to look that awesome in the near future!!


----------



## FeelinIt (Nov 19, 2008)

Amari said:


> Somebody please tell me if they know a stylist that does work like Reniece in Houston,pm me



Hell don't pm...POST IT!

I'm in Houston to.  I wanna know!

LOL


----------



## Chevelure618 (Nov 19, 2008)

might take you up on that


----------



## justnotsure (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## lisana (Nov 19, 2008)

I  love being able to do anything to my hair that a stylist can do.  I appreciate and respect the one who is making a business by doing hair, it's great. However, as far as hair is concerned, I am a DIY chick and always will be. So there is no issue for me, I'm enjoying this thread. Let's understand something: the DIY chick and the salon chick are two separate groups. The DIY who teaches herself how to do a super stylist's weave technique wasn't going to step up in a salon anyway. Those who like salons will continue to go and those, like me, who do it ourselves will continue to learn all we can and up our skills. There's not conflict in a thread like this if folks understand this, it's all good...so please keep sharing those "secrets" ladies!


----------



## Just_Kays_Hair (Nov 19, 2008)

heyfranz said:


> I'm thinking about treating myself to a visit with her after Christmas. I will drive to Maryland (not far from NYC) and give a ride to anyone else from this area who wants to go. I will start a thread in January.


 
hey im in NJ and can get to bmore in 2.5 hrs lol so i am ready when you  are


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2008)

FeelinIt said:


> Hell don't pm...POST IT!
> 
> I'm in Houston to. I wanna know!
> 
> LOL


 
Not sure if it's up to par with Reniece, but you can check out my fotki to see my weave installs. If there are any that you like, the stylist info is in the About me section on my page. 

DISCLAIMER: they're good weavologists, but not into healthy hair care. Maintaining your hair under the weave is up to you.


----------



## shunta (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG that woman on her website...her progress is amazing!! I'm speechless!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Those results are amazing! I'm very close and if I had the money, I'd be tempted!!

But, I don't get it...what does she do that is different from a regular sew-in weave? And what is special about her regular hair care??


----------



## Mystic (Nov 19, 2008)

Reniece is da bomb!


----------



## Sly (Jan 28, 2009)

**FYI**

I just received an email/notice that Breon's appointment book is currently open.


----------



## Prettypsych (Jan 28, 2009)

bee said:


> @ simone: Thanks for the response! One more question: How does she "close" the hair? I mean, most of her weaves have a part, where you can see some of the scalp. It looks so natural. How do you achieve that look?


 
I believe she uses a "weave closure." I'm not all that certain what it is either, but PM  AJACKS she's the one that told me about hers and in her picts it looks so natural/real... AJACK just did a progress thread since she started using Reniece; her hair is looks unbelieveable now...


----------



## Prettypsych (Jan 28, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Those results are amazing! I'm very close and if I had the money, I'd be tempted!!
> 
> *But, I don't get it...what does she do that is different from a regular sew-in weave? And what is special about her regular hair care??[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBCurly (Jan 28, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> Those results are amazing! I'm very close and if I had the money, I'd be tempted!!
> 
> *But, I don't get it...what does she do that is different from a regular sew-in weave? And what is special about her regular hair care??[/*quote]
> 
> ...



I think the difference with Breon and Reniece (speaking from experience)
Breon and Reniece  wont let you do anything damaging to your hair especially in their care. They dont braid as tight as most stylist, the braid pattern that that use doesnt put tension on the hair. They teach you about what is good for your hair because most stylist let you just forget you got hair underneath that weave. I dont think its just technique with them its technique, knowledge and they really do care about your hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> Prettypsych said:
> 
> 
> > I think the difference with Breon and Reniece (speaking from experience)
> ...


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jan 28, 2009)

Prettypsych said:


> I believe she uses a "weave closure." I'm not all that certain what it is either, but PM  AJACKS she's the one that told me about hers and in her picts it looks so natural/real... AJACK just did a progress thread since she started using Reniece; her hair is looks unbelieveable now...



can you post the thread of AJACK?


----------



## Prettypsych (Jan 28, 2009)

MochaWisdom said:


> can you post the thread of AJACK?


 

Sure! I hope she doesn't mind, but I'm extremely happy about her progress!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329213&highlight=


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Jan 28, 2009)

THANKS
THIS SURE IS MIND BLOWING...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

amazing results.  so healthy


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 28, 2009)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> When I got a full sew in done, the stylist said if the person has shoulder length or longer hair he does the behive or *half and half.*



What's this half and half pattern? I'm in the process of putting in a sew-in and I'm wondering if this pattern could work for me, since I'm BSL. Please and Thank You.


----------



## wontonfm (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been wearing weaves for about a year and my hair doesn't look anything like that.  I need to get on that program!


----------



## Silver (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I didn't want to do this just in case I am wrong.  But isn't that girl whose hair everyone is drooling over an old LHCF member?  I read all the posts and nobody mentioned it.  I remember her in a 2007 thread (I read old threads when I get bored) saying she was a student and wanted to sell her hair care products and stop the pjism.  She also had a link to her Reneice results page.  I'm really not sure though so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Prettypsych (Jan 29, 2009)

bee said:


> @ simone: Thanks for the response! One more question: How does she "close" the hair? I mean, most of her weaves have a part, where you can see some of the scalp. It looks so natural. How do you achieve that look?


 

Here is a link to EP's info about closures: 

http://www.extensions-plus.com/ZZ_WeftClosure_NC.html


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jan 29, 2009)

i got an email today form Reneince.com that Breon will be accepting clients for feb-march. The sign up opens tonite at 9 pm. I wish i could sign up but im in NYC.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome growth and testament to weaves! :notworthy

BTW, did you all notice how much younger the second model looks with long hair than she did with short?  I guess George Michael, the long hair dude, was right when he said long hair makes a woman look young.


----------



## MissNina (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, if I ever decide to get weaved up for a minute, guess I know where I'm traveling to. Everyone's hair she touches looks amazing.


----------



## Sade (Mar 8, 2009)

I happen to be one of Reniece's long term client and I can tell you that Reniece really cares about your hair whether you are wearing a weave or not. I have been going to her since April of 2005 and I haven't gone to anyone else. I have reached my goals many times and cut my hair and reached by goals. I have been with Reniece through two deployments to Iraq and one to Afghanistan. She will send me care packages with hair stuff just to make sure my hair doesn't get damaged because of the hard water that i have to use for my hair. To be honest if I didn't start going to her I dont know if I will feel confident cutting my hair when I feel like it knowing that it will all grow back. 

Her techinque in installing the weaves are flawless. Most people can't tell it isn't my hair unless I tell them. She cares for my hair while the weave is in and after take down. I am one of those that needs to go to a stylist because everytime I touch my hair something horrible always happens.....LOL. Right now I am wearing my hair out since I wore my weave for 4 months in Iraq and it needs to rest. 

When we started my hair growth
http://public.fotki.com/Reniece20/portfolio/lastupdate/hair-growth-w-weaves/growth008.html 

Right before I had to go back to Iraq
http://public.fotki.com/Reniece20/portfolio/lastupdate/hair-growth-w-weaves/growth010.html

My hair I since been cut and grown back again.

Here is a link to the most recent cut I did in April of last year

And my hair has since grown to the length it was at in April of 08 and past that now. I will try to up load pictures and link them soon.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Mochacoca/Hair1?authkey=Gv1sRgCPLItdCcyNH0iwE&feat=directlink
So is she worth it? YES!! and I will keep going to her because nobody and I mean NOBODY has cared for my hair the way she has.

If anyone has any questions please feel free to PM me.

Thanks
Sade


----------



## GrowinLonger (Mar 8, 2009)

I had an appt with Breon last week and as someone else mentioned she's very gentle w your hair and makes sure you like the end result (of the weave).  

I really booked out of curiosity to see what in the world she and Reniece were doing to make the hair so perfect. They really do use the same prods as most ladies here do. I didn't see anything special that anyone couldn't obtain. 

I suppose it's the protective style that helps the hair so much and the care of the client between visits. I am 2 1/2mos post and she got my new growth lookin like it was freshly relaxed, which supported my decision to transition.

I'll continue to go until she gets my hair in the condition I want it in then I'll return to being a DIY'er.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

I bet you would have to book an appointment 9 months in advance if she is taking any appointments at all...  That is amazing!!!  

Thanks OP for causing all this unfulfilled Reniece hair lust!!


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 8, 2009)

I love seeing this thread I have my next appt with Breon on the 11th =)


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 8, 2009)

Sade, I never knew you were a LHCF member.  Your hair is one of my favs on Reneice's website.  Your hair is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!   You are my inspiration.


----------



## GrowinLonger (Mar 8, 2009)

Enjoy!  



MissBCurly said:


> I love seeing this thread I have my next appt with Breon on the 11th =)


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 8, 2009)

thank you.



GrowinLonger said:


> Enjoy!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 8, 2009)

i wish i could get an appt. for my birthday in april when i'll be home....i went to her in 06 and my hair was the ish.


----------



## Chanteuse (Mar 9, 2009)

Sade said:


> I happen to be one of Reniece's long term client and I can tell you that Reniece really cares about your hair whether you are wearing a weave or not. I have been going to her since April of 2005 and I haven't gone to anyone else. I have reached my goals many times and cut my hair and reached by goals. I have been with Reniece through two deployments to Iraq and one to Afghanistan. She will send me care packages with hair stuff just to make sure my hair doesn't get damaged because of the hard water that i have to use for my hair. To be honest if I didn't start going to her I dont know if I will feel confident cutting my hair when I feel like it knowing that it will all grow back.
> 
> Her techinque in installing the weaves are flawless. Most people can't tell it isn't my hair unless I tell them. She cares for my hair while the weave is in and after take down. I am one of those that needs to go to a stylist because everytime I touch my hair something horrible always happens.....LOL. Right now I am wearing my hair out since I wore my weave for 4 months in Iraq and it needs to rest.
> 
> ...



 Hey Mama!  When did you come back?

I agree with everyone else on the quality of Reneice's work.  Just awesome.


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Mar 9, 2009)

dang..when are they opening the list again?
I swear I always miss it..

I want my hair did..lol


----------



## Sade (Mar 9, 2009)

jamaicalovely said:


> Sade, I never knew you were a LHCF member. Your hair is one of my favs on Reneice's website. Your hair is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! You are my inspiration.


 


Chanteuse said:


> Hey Mama! When did you come back?
> 
> I agree with everyone else on the quality of Reneice's work. Just awesome.


 
jamaicalovely: Thanks!! Yes I am a member of LHCF and have been for a while. I took a break from the boards since I always gone. I am back for a while now though

Chanteuse!! How are you? I just came back a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skent (Mar 9, 2009)

I wore a weave from 03-05. When I first got the weave I was about collarbone length in the front and shoulder length in the back with very thin ends. My results were amazing when I took it out - very thick hair that was bsl. But I wasn't taking care of my hair in between salon visits. So my hair was very dry and eventually fell out (there's a whole other story with my stylist but I won't get into that). Since I've started my hair journey I've been debating whether I went to get another sew in because I do like wearing my natural hair, but I'm getting so tired of bunning my hair. Seeing this thread has encouraged me to go back to getting a sew in.


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 1, 2009)

any updates on others who have been to Reniece?
Can somebody put a word in for me that I've been trying to get an appointment since forever!!?!!!


----------

